# diy co2. Check valve direction?



## joaly (Mar 31, 2011)

Where should i ple my check valve ? In the tubing from the yest bottle
Or after the bubble counter?

And what direction should be the check valve be placed? Arrow upwards or downwards?

Thanks


----------



## D9Vin (May 12, 2011)

I don't use a bubble counter, but I don't think it should matter what order you put it in, if it is working properly it shouldn't let any tank water into the tubing. Arrow points toward the tank, the way you want the co2 to go.


----------

